# 3G Not Working Properly



## clowe (Oct 27, 2011)

My droid 2 cdma is currently running cm7 on the jackbites kernal and my 3g doesn't stick. After I restart my phone my 3g doesn't work, but my 2G still does. I tried the airplane mode, fix permissions, and reboot steps, but to no avail. The only way my 3g becomes restored is when I connect my 3g to the computer and I select portal and tools under the usb options. Is there any way get my 3g to stick after rebooting? Thanks.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

I've heard that if 3G isn't working you need to do an APN fix, but that's about all I can tell ya...good luck!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Nope that APN tool is only for the D2G (for GSM only)


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Nope that APN tool is only for the D2G (for GSM only)


I wasn't referring to any specific tool, just a method in general- but it sounds like that may not be right path anyway...


----------

